
Working Out at the 'Brain Gym' - gcheong
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123819562420161343.html#mod=rss_whats_news_us
======
MikeCapone
My mother is now addicted to Sudoku, possibly for similar reasons.

I don't think it hurts, but when I hear about these kinds of things that are
supposedly good for the brain, I can't help but feel that their fans are
seriously missing something.

If you want a brain workout, why don't you do something that will teach you
something AND stimulate your neocortex?

Instead of doing pointless math, why not learn some algebra or physics?
Instead of pointless memorization exercises, why not read a good non-fiction
book about a topic you don't know much about?

Seems like a big wasted opportunity.

~~~
shard
There may be some parallels to physical exercise. Instead of lifting weights
or doing cardio, you could do backyard farming or small scale construction, or
run to the grocery store. However such tasks usually come with a minimum work
quantity required, so that you don't end up with a half built shed, or running
two thirds of the way to the store. The same with learning a new subject or
reading a new book. Secondly, the targeting of the exercises may be different
than real-world tasks. For example, it might not be as easy to work both arms
equally when gardening as opposed to using dumbbells. Third, the short
exercises have faster rewards, and therefore is more encouraging than learning
a whole new subject. Motivation is important when it comes to doing certain
things, and having to learn new algebra and physics could kill the motivation.

~~~
MikeCapone
You make some good points.

I think another thing that has an impact is the lack of a PR machine behind
"picking up a good non-fiction book" or "doing something constructive that is
also a good physical exercise".

Or more precisely, the lack of a PR machine that specifically tells people
it's good for their brain.

~~~
MikeCapone
One more question:

I wonder if there could be some anti-intellectualism somewhere in there.

Like: If you do math & such for _health_ reasons, to keep your brain fit,
that's cool. But if you read a bunch of history and physics books (without
being forced to) just to know lots of things, that's pretentious and you're
just trying to be better than us normal folks.

Not sure it's a very strong argument, but curious to know what others think.

------
w1ntermute
" _Patrons pay $60 a month to work out on 20 computer stations loaded with
"mental fitness" software, including a "neurobics circuit" that purports to
stretch the brain._ "

This seems a little ridiculous. Why aren't they just selling the software? Or
is some specialized hardware required as well?

~~~
menloparkbum
After looking at the website, it appears that the software is not custom, it's
just stuff you can already use at home already: lumosity.com, the art dealer
game, brain age, etc.

It looks like they are selling the "experience" to seniors, rather than the
software itself. This isn't a bad tactic, lots of retired people are looking
for new ways to get out of the house and stay busy.

